# Comment retirer une clé usb sur mac ?



## Quent08 (23 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un novice dans le fabuleux monde de mac et comme tout novice quelques questions me viennent à l'esprit au moment d'effectuer certains gestes du quotidien... 
Ma question : Comment faire pour retirer une clé usb "en toute sécurité" (pour parler en termes windowsien) ? 

Merci


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2009)

Sélectionner l'icone de la clé sur le bureau, puis soit cmd-E (raccourci clavier pour éjecter), soit la glisser sur la corbeille (dont l'icone va se modifier pour prendre l'apparence d'un bouton d'éjection)


----------



## DeepDark (23 Janvier 2009)

Ou via le Finder...

Je pense à un truc que tu sais pas forcément Quent08, si tu supprimes des fichiers de ta clé USB en les mettant à la corbeille, tu dois vider la corbeille avant de déconnecter la clé (pour les supprimer de la clé).


P.S : Bienvenue


----------



## mac_gyver (23 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Ou via le Finder...
> 
> Je pense à un truc que tu sais pas forcément Quent08, si tu supprimes des fichiers de ta clé USB en les mettant à la corbeille, tu dois *vider la corbeille avant de déconnecter* la clé (pour les supprimer de la clé).
> 
> ...


Tiens, j'ai une question : si je ne vide pas la corbeille avant de retirer la clef, il se passe quoi ?
Je m'étais dit qu'il étaient stockés dans les .trashes de la clef et que je pouvais les virer en reconnectant ma clef plus tard, en vidant la corbeille à ce moment là, non ?


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> Tiens, j'ai une question : si je ne vide pas la corbeille avant de retirer la clef, il se passe quoi ?
> Je m'étais dit qu'il étaient stockés dans les .trashes de la clef et que je pouvais les virer en reconnectant ma clef plus tard, en vidant la corbeille à ce moment là, non ?


Oui, c'est exact.


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> Tiens, j'ai une question : si je ne vide pas la corbeille avant de retirer la clef, il se passe quoi ?
> Je m'étais dit qu'il étaient stockés dans les .trashes de la clef et que je pouvais les virer en reconnectant ma clef plus tard, en vidant la corbeille à ce moment là, non ?



C'est exactement ça.


----------



## tseg (24 Janvier 2009)

Nouveau switcher convaincu j'avoue que la gestion des clés USB avec Mac m'a un peu perturbé..je viens de comprendre ce problème de poubelle!! Ceci dit je découvre chaque jour de nouvelles pagailles, fichiers en double , dossiers qui surgissent sur la clé USB trash 552 ect..
Je bidouille et je m'en sors, mais je bosse sur PC au travail et je dois transférer mes fichiers sur clé USB, j'ai souvent de mauvaises surprises en arrivant sur le PC..
Problème non résolu, une clé USB utilisée pour transfert de photos, suppressions de tous les documents sur la clé et cette clé est pleine, plus de stockage alors que rien n'apparaît.. Je n'ai aps encore trouvé la réponse.
Merci de bien aider un novice qui progresse à grands pas


----------



## r e m y (24 Janvier 2009)

TU n'as sans doute pas vidé la corbeille, après avoir "supprimé" les fichiers sur le Mac.

Quand on supprimer des fichiers, ils sont simplement déplacé vers la corbeille, qui est un dossier /.Trashxxx créé par MacOS X (mais rendu invisible sous MacOS X mais aprfaitement visibles sur Windows). Si tu ne vides pas la corbeille, tes fichiers restent dans ce dossier et ne libèrent donc pas de place.

Pour ce qui est des "fichers en double", j'imagine que tu veux parler des petits fichiers portant un nom PRESQUE identiques au ficheir principal. Par exemple un fichier ._coucou.doc en plus du fichier coucou.doc

Il s'agit d'un fichier additionnel créé par MacOS pour stocker quelques infos relatives à ce fichier (mais utile uniquement à MacOS), comme l'icone personalisée, le nom de l'application ayant créé le fichier (MacOS ne se base pas forcément sur l'extension des ficheirs), ...

ces fichiers sont inutiles sur Windows, (qui ne sait pas les ouvrir d'ailleurs) et peuvent être supprimés si ils te gênent, via des petits utilitaires qui se proposent de faire le ménage de ces fichiers ._bidule, DS_Store (fichiers dans lequel MacOS X stocke la présentation du dossier à l'écran), etc, etc...


----------



## jcfaggia (24 Janvier 2009)

Essaie dans "applications>utilitaires>utilitaires de disque". Tu selectionnes la clé et " effacer ".
Ca correspond à " formater " sur Windows.
Je fais ainsi et ça vide tout.


----------



## DeepDark (24 Janvier 2009)

jcfaggia a dit:


> Essaie dans "applications>utilitaires>utilitaires de disque". Tu selectionnes la clé et " effacer ".
> Ca correspond à " formater " sur Windows.
> Je fais ainsi et ça vide tout.


Oui mais si tu formates ta clé, tu perds tout ce que tu as dessus, y compris ce que tu voudrais garder...

La réponse de  r e m y  est la bonne


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2009)

autres chemins pour ejecter 

-utilitaire disque=> ejecter

-fenetre finder ( roue crantée)

-colonne laterale du finder ( icone ejecter à coté du volume)

- barre du finder si on y a mis l'option dans la barre

-itunes


----------



## tseg (25 Janvier 2009)

Je n'ai aps compris les premières réponses mais j'ai suivi les conseils de formatage...car en fait j'avais viré toutes les photos de la clé USB, elle apparaissait vide ..mais plus aucun stockage.. il n'y avait plus de poubelles ni e fichiers sur le mac ..
J'ai donc pris l'option"effacer" et j'ai récupéré la capacité de ma clé..


----------



## DeepDark (25 Janvier 2009)

tseg a dit:


> Je n'ai aps compris les premières réponses mais j'ai suivi les conseils de formatage...car en fait j'avais viré toutes les photos de la clé USB, elle apparaissait vide ..mais plus aucun stockage.. il n'y avait plus de poubelles ni e fichiers sur le mac ..
> J'ai donc pris l'option"effacer" et j'ai récupéré la capacité de ma clé..


"Virer" ne suffit pas.
Il faut vider la corbeille  (voir post de  r e m y).


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Janvier 2009)

Intéressant, mais je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris, déplacer un fichier de la clé USB vers la corbeille stock les fichiers sur le mac, même si ils n'ont jamais été présent sur le disque dur avant? Ca peut être pratique ça, enfin un peu dangereux aussi.


----------



## r e m y (25 Janvier 2009)

Non ça ne stocke pas sur le Mac, mais sur la clé dans un dossier invisible


----------



## Quent08 (26 Janvier 2009)

Tout d'abord merci a tous pour ces nombreuses réponses...
sympa d'avoir des réponses aussi rapides...

J'ai donc fait ce que vous m'avez dit mais quelque chose m'échappe encore toujours :
J'utilise une clé usb qui possède une "lampe" qui indique si elle est active ou non, sur mon pc quand je "retire le périphérique en toute sécurité" celle-ci s'éteint et je suis donc certain de pouvoir la retirer. Sur le mac une fois ejectée, la lumière reste tout de même allumée est-ce normal ? 

D'avance merci


----------



## DeepDark (26 Janvier 2009)

Quent08 a dit:


> Tout d'abord merci a tous pour ces nombreuses réponses...
> sympa d'avoir des réponses aussi rapides...
> 
> J'ai donc fait ce que vous m'avez dit mais quelque chose m'échappe encore toujours :
> ...


Une de mes clé USB a aussi une diode, quand je l'éjecte la diode reste allumée quelques secondes avant de s'éteindre...

Chez toi elle reste constamment allumée?

En tout cas si la clé USB n'apparait plus dans le Finder pour moi elle est éjectée, diode ou pas diode


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Janvier 2009)

Une dernière méthode pour éjecter les clés USB (idem CD, DVD, disques durs externes) : clic droit sur l'icône de la clé puis "Ejecter _nom de la clé_".


----------



## Renaud.san (24 Février 2009)

Quent08 a dit:


> J'utilise une clé usb qui possède une "lampe" qui indique si elle est active ou non, sur mon pc quand je "retire le périphérique en toute sécurité" celle-ci s'éteint et je suis donc certain de pouvoir la retirer. Sur le mac une fois ejectée, la lumière reste tout de même allumée est-ce normal ?



Il m'arrive la même chose, et je n'ose pas retirer le périphérique malgré sa disparition de mon écran.

Que conseillez-vous ?


----------



## DeepDark (24 Février 2009)

Renaud.san a dit:


> Il m'arrive la même chose, et je n'ose pas retirer le périphérique malgré sa disparition de mon écran.
> 
> Que conseillez-vous ?


Si le volume ne figure plus sur ton bureau (ou dans l'utilitaire de disque) c'est bon


----------



## Renaud.san (24 Février 2009)

Merci infiniment


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2009)

A noter, pour les clés USB passant de Windows à Mac : J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre les difficultés de certains avec la suppression de fichiers sur leur clé, vu que de ce point de vue, le Mac fonctionne exactement comme Windows (sauf qu'ils ont chacun leur propre dossier caché).

Pour les problèmes de diode, le comportement des diodes après éjection logique dépend du modèle de clé et de la plate forme sur laquelle elle fonctionne, j'ai ici plusieurs clés, qui ont un comportement différent. Sur Mac, pour les clés dont la diode reste allumée, je conseille juste d'attendre quelques secondes après disparition de l'icône de la clé pour la débrancher (5/6 secondes suffisent, le temps que la diode cesse de clignoter et reste allumée fixe). 

A noter que sur Windows, l'éjection "logique"* de la clé n'est nécessaire que jusqu'à Windows 2000, depuis XP, elle n'est plus nécessaire, on peut la débrancher à chaud dès qu'on est certain qu'il n'y a pas d'écriture en cours dessus. L'éjection "logique" n'est utile que s'il y a incertitude à ce sujet.


(*) L'utilisation de la commande "éjecter"


----------



## Karateka (11 Août 2010)

Bonjour;
S'il vous plait, j'ai besoin d'aide le plus tôt possible.
Voilà donc mon problème : j'ai connecté mon Nokia E71 à mon MacBook via USB. Mais voilà, j'ai oublié de faire "Ejecter", du coup, je n'arrive plus à accéder à l'icône qui sort habituellement sur le bureau pour ouvrir mon E71 avec l'USB...
Quelle est la manipulation à faire pour régler ce léger soucis qui m'empoisonne vraiment la vie.
Je veux régler ça au plus vite. 
Voilà, je suis preneur de tout aide.  
Merci.


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2010)

Redémarrer le Mac peut-être.   Sinon taper cmd-shift-G puis dans la fenêtre s'ouvrant taper /volumes   Dans le dossier qui s'ouvre alors, regarder s'il reste un alias correspondant au E71. Si oui, le supprimer.


----------



## Karateka (12 Août 2010)

r e m y, bonjour;
Je te remercie d'avoir lu et répondu à mon problème.
J'ai beau redémarré mon Mac, le problème reste tel qu'il est. 
J'ai essayé ce que tu m'avais dit en faisant "cmd+shift+G", et je tape "Volumes" dans la fenêtre suivante pour trouver un dossier mais ça me marque "Dossier introuvable."
Au secours s'il vous plait. 
Que dois-je faire ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2010)

Quand ton téléphone est connecté à ton Mac en USB, as-tu regardé dans Utilitaire de disque s'il apparaissait et si oui, essayé de le faire monter ?


----------



## Karateka (12 Août 2010)

Je viens de regarder, il n'y est pas. Je ne le trouve nulle part...


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2010)

/volumes   et pas Volumes


----------



## Karateka (13 Août 2010)

Ah oui, désolé... :S
Je viens de faire la manipulation et je ne trouve que mon Macintosh HD.
Alala, je cause beaucoup de problèmes mais il faut vraiment réparer ça...


----------



## geo1664 (24 Août 2010)

J'ai quelque prob moi aussi avec ma clef USB...
J'ai acheté neuve pui je format au format FAT 32 (pour comptabilité windows!)
J'ai moi pas de soucis tous marche ok par contre je peu la branche sur n'importe quel ordinateur personne la reconnait windows ou mac (seven, xp, leopard...) moi je voit cette clef mais je ne peu l'utiliser que pour moi sur mon MBP se qui est gênant....
Pire qd je la branche sur windows il demande de la formaté, se que j'ai essayé mais windows n'y arrive pas, un ami ma dis qu'il est possible que mon ordi est tout effacé sur la clef y compris les dossier caché pour la faire fonctionné...je comprend pas trop et je galère...
Un peu d'aide please?

merci bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2010)

geo1664 a dit:


> un ami ma dis qu'il est possible que mon ordi est tout effacé sur la clef y compris les dossier caché pour la faire fonctionné...je comprend pas trop et je galère...
> Un peu d'aide please?
> 
> merci bien



"Gardez moi de mes amis, je m'occupe de mes ennemis" 

Il n'y a pas de "dossiers cachés" pour la faire fonctionner", que tu sois sur Mac, ou sous Windows ! 

Si tu formate ta clé sur Mac en FAT32, et qu'elle n'est pas lisible sur PC, tu as deux options :

1) La formater en FAT32 sur PC
2) La partitionner sur Mac (remplacer, dans  "Configuration de volume", "Actuel" par "une partition", ça permet d'activer le bouton "Options", grisé sans ça, et après clic sur le dit bouton, tu choisis le schéma de partition "MBR ("Master Boot Record", ou, en Français, "Enregistrement de démarrage principal"), et bien entendu, après avoir validé ce choix, dans "format", tu choisis "MS-DOS" (nom donné au format "FAT" sur Mac).


----------



## geo1664 (24 Août 2010)

La deuxième solution est la bonne!!! génial merci bcp bcp!!!
sincèrement!!!!
Merci!!!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2010)

geo1664 a dit:


> La deuxième solution est la bonne!!!



Les deux le sont 



geo1664 a dit:


> génial merci bcp bcp!!!
> sincèrement!!!!
> Merci!!!!!!!



Pas de quoi, tout le plaisir est pour moi


----------



## daffyb (24 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ()
> A noter que sur Windows, l'éjection "logique"* de la clé n'est nécessaire que jusqu'à Windows 2000, depuis XP, elle n'est plus nécessaire, on peut la débrancher à chaud dès qu'on est certain qu'il n'y a pas d'écriture en cours dessus. L'éjection "logique" n'est utile que s'il y a incertitude à ce sujet.
> 
> 
> (*) L'utilisation de la commande "éjecter"



oui et non 
Si la clef est en ntfs (mode performance :rose: ) alors XP écrit sur la clef à l'occasion et/ou lors de la demande d'éjection


----------



## Karateka (24 Août 2010)

Et pour mon problème alors ? Toujours pas de solutions ? :S


----------

